# Audi Fox questions. Correct forum?



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

I saw a 76 Fox wagon in a mall parking lot about a year and a half ago, and left my business card on the windshield telling the owner that if they ever wanted to sell, to call me.
Guess what happened an hour ago?








Color me tickled, but I realized that I know next to nothing about the B(?) chassis cars. A little poking around on Google and Ebay gave me some answers, and NADA actually listed a suggested price for it, but since it's me, I'd prefer to talk to people on here.
Audi Fox in US=Audi 80 in ROW?
Audi Fox=VW Dasher/Passat?
Doesn't seem to be that difficult to get parts, are there any known problem areas on these cars?
She says that there's wiring problems, is that a major issue? I've worked on a few cars, and know which end of the wrench goes in my mouth. 
I'm not sure if it is injected or carb; were both available in 76?
Any other sites/resources you can steer me toward?
Thanks in advance for any help. I've been looking for a cool old VW/Audi wagon for a loooong time, and this may be the right one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vedipus (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Audi Fox questions. Correct forum? (CasaDelShawn)*

Sounds like you may have a good score since you are in California where rust is rare.
There is really only one site dedicated to B1-platform cars in the US that I'm aware of. 
Dasher Owner's Group (DOG):
http://dog.mp3equipped.com/dog/
-The Audi Fox was called the 80 outside North America. Strangely, Australian models had the little Fox emblem on the cars despite being called 80s.
-The Fox is built on the B1-platform just like the VW Dasher (Passat 1, rest of world). The VW and Audi wagons are virtually the same mechanically and are both referred to as Type 33 within the VAG empire. 
The sedans and coupes are different behind the back seats. The VWs were fastbacks, both conventional trunk style and hatchback. (Type 32) The Audis (Type 84 2-dr, 85 4-dr) have conventional notchback styling with a regular trunk. The rear floorpans are also different. The spring/shock design, gas tanks, spare tire location, and exhausts are different.
Mechanical parts are generally very easy to get because the cars used engines found elsewhere in the VAG lineup. Special hoses and fittings are not easy to find. Body and interior parts are almost all NLA (no longer available). So you'll be able to keep it running without much difficulty. If you want to restore the body and interior it will be a treasure hunt.
The Audis went to fuel injection in during '75 and the VWs got it in '76. You should have FI. Consider yourself lucky.
Audis received a mild face-lift for '77. The VWs got freshened inside and out for '78.
There aren't any major problem areas with the B1s except rust. Like most '70s cars the tin-worm never sleeps. If the body is solid, you are in good shape. None of the price guides are really helpful on old cars like this. You just have to ask yourself if the condition justifies the price.
It can occassionally be hard to register on the DOG site. Stick with it. The B1 community is very small but a good bunch of folks.


----------



## vedipus (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Audi Fox questions. Correct forum? (vedipus)*

I just noticed the Tomas Sport Tuning link in your signature. They worked on my GLI when the previous owner had the car. There is a guy on DOG from the Bay Area with 3 Foxes BTW. One is a '75 wagon that manages to keep running despite tall odds.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Audi Fox questions. Correct forum? (vedipus)*

Great info, thanks!
Yeah, if it has a VAG logo on it somewhere, Tomas is the shizzle. I'll get on the DOG and poke around. 
I really hope this car is as nice as I remember; IIRC it's complete, non-rusticated, and original. 
I hope I hope I hope!


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Audi Fox questions. Correct forum? (CasaDelShawn)*

Hmmmm, DOG hasn't gotten back to me since I tried to register on the 14th. Are they usually slow about registrations?
Here are a few preliminary pix (please forgive the cell-phone-ness of them):








































(mileage is not actual... dammit...)


_Modified by CasaDelShawn at 9:32 AM 12-31-2007_


----------



## vedipus (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Audi Fox questions. Correct forum? (CasaDelShawn)*

Car looks like it's in nice shape! Look forward to seeing some higher quality pics. My 3 Fox owning Bay area friend will be jealous.
It's a pain to register on DOG. Just keep with it. It will work eventually.


----------



## tzicali (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Audi Fox questions. Correct forum? (CasaDelShawn)*

I have an Audi Fox 74 that I'm trying to sell. At $750 is a steal, let me know if you are interested. I have been trying to sell for a while without any luck, I may decide to sell in parts if I find enough interest from other parties.


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

Looks good! Cool find. DOG is the place for Fox help/sources.
-Rob


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (teach2)*

Congrats, Proud New-Papa!!!








Erm, wait... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif instead.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (bulldog2.G)*

News from the mechanic that was working on it (Tim Tomas, see link in sig); previous mechanic was a dingleberry. A couple of wires were disconnected, a couple loose, and it needs a wheel bearing.
w00t!


----------



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

Thats a nice lookin audi fox my friend! Keep us posted on anything that happens.


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_ A couple of wires...and a wheel bearing.
w00t!









Bonus!!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (bulldog2.G)*

Car came home last night. Woo-hoo!
I think I'm going to like this one. 
Initial impressions:
Acceleration from a stop is glacial, at best. Or maybe that's an insult to glaciers.
Braking is only slightly worse. Stopping this car is something that's best planned well in advance. I plan on keeping a calendar in the car for that purpose.
Acceleration from a roll is slightly better. In the sense that a cleanly broken bone is slightly better than a splintered one.
Do all vintage Audis track like a schizophrenic weasel? This thing wants to go where it wants to go when it wants to go there. Steering input is more of a suggestion than a command. 
Me, sawing at steering wheel: "Would you mind to go that way?"
Car, ignoring me in a manner usually reserved for geriatric cats: "Huh? Oh, I don't feel like it right now. Come back later. Could you fetch me some fresh Meow Mix and a rattly mouse? That's a good boy. I'm planning on going over here; care to join me?"
Body roll is only an issue if you get airsick. It rolls, pitches, and yaws a bit less than an un-baffled waterbed. 'Scuse me, can you hand me that bag from the seat pocket in front of you? Hmmm, maybe I can start a new hobby that will have the secondary purpose of being a service to my passengers. Like these folks.
Enough with that kinda stuff, that can all be fixed. New shocks, alignment, steering damper, yada yada yada. It's a 30-year-old car.
And I freaking love it.








Soooo many cool details that I've never seen in a VAG-mobile before. Little rubber pads on the headlight retaining ring screws so that they don't fall out while you're changing the headlight. A throttle cable design that makes sense. Things like that make working on a car like this a joy to me.
I'll update as things move along; just getting to know the car now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (bulldog2.G)*

OK, time for a little update. The wiring was a little worse than we originally thought, but Muffler Bearing is an amazing electrical guy. We took the entire engine side harness out of the car, J (Muffler Bearing) cut and spliced as needed, now everything but the left turn signal works. We'll work on that soon and have it blinking correctly.
Door locks/handles were a problem; you could unlock the driver's door from the outside, but you couldn't lock it from the outside. The driver's rear door exterior handle worked when it wanted to. The locking procedure looked something like this:
1. Open front door
2. Unlock rear door from inside, reach back to handle and open from the inside
3. Close front door
4. Reach around and lock front door
5. Lock and close rear door








A few new screws and some wet silicone lube later, the driver's side works OK. 
I cleaned out the hatch area, did some restoration work on the toolkit, and found the paint code: L96M Marathonblau. A quick search shows that this is kind of an oddball color, but should still be available.
Found one of the problems with the brakes; the M/C reservoir cap is split in two.







That could explain the weak pedal, no? J and I will get a new cap on there (I "fixed" this one with some superglue for now) and freshen the brake fluid this weekend.
Got my wheels in the mail yesterday:








They look like regular VW snowflakes, but they're 13", aftermarket, made by Binno. They should look good on the car with some nice tall tires.
That's all for now, gotta go to the DMV and stand in line... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


_Modified by CasaDelShawn at 10:39 AM 1-25-2008_


----------



## vedipus (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice to hear your car is coming together.
Could you please pass along the information on where you bought the wheels? I'd like to go to a website where I can look at them in more detail, or at least call someone. I think they might look good on my Fox.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

ill be watching this thread








-j


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (vedipus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Muffler Bearing* »_ill be helping with this thread








-j

Fixed that for ya.









_Quote, originally posted by *vedipus* »_Could you please pass along the information on where you bought the wheels? I'd like to go to a website where I can look at them in more detail, or at least call someone. I think they might look good on my Fox.


Well, that might be interesting. They were made by Rodas Binno in the '80s. I happened to find an NOS set on eRape; they're 4x98 (Fiat) bolt pattern. I wanted them because they look just like the VW snowflake/Avus/Starburst wheels, but are 13". Call me







, but I like weird stuff.








I'd only ever heard of these wheels before, never seen a set. Even in Brasil, these are rare.


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

Schweet togs. White Walls!!!!


----------



## vedipus (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn) Re: Binno wheels*

OK, now I understand why a Google search didn't come up with anything.


_Modified by vedipus at 12:38 PM 12-20-2007_


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (bulldog2.G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bulldog2.G* »_Schweet togs. White Walls!!!!

I"m going back and forth on the WWs. They would be period correct, but I'd rather find a NOS set of Pirelli P3/P33/P4/P44 for it. I may have to just suck it up and get a set of 155/80 whatevers for now, wait for good tires later. It's not like this car will be driven hard like my Rabbit; it will be daily-driven and taken on road trips.


----------



## PintSized (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (PintSized)*

Ah, I was thinking about some Vogue or Diamond Back, but I'm not quite pimp enough...


----------



## vedipus (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

I would think 175/70-13 would fit fine.
Whitewalls really aren't that period correct. Thin stripe whitewalls may have been an option at some point, but I don't recall seeing any factory photos with them.
The wide stripe whitewalls are period correct -- for 1949.


----------



## PintSized (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (vedipus)*

I like the red stipe white walls - 








I dig old hot rod stuff, just wish i knew more about them.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (vedipus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vedipus* »_The wide stripe whitewalls are period correct -- for 1949.

Totally agree with you. WWW's are not for this car. 

_Quote, originally posted by *vedipus* »_Whitewalls really aren't that period correct. Thin stripe whitewalls may have been an option at some point, but I don't recall seeing any factory photos with them.

I doubt that whitewalls were available as a factory/dealer option, but show me a passenger car tire (besides Michelin XWX-type tires) that wasn't available in a whitewall version in 1978 (figure that's the first year that the tires would have needed to be replaced). Almost all late-seventies passenger tires were whitewall on one side, blackwall on the other. 
I'm thinking period-correct as in what would have been available at the time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (PintSized)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PintSized* »_I dig old hot rod stuff, just wish i knew more about them.

Rob- Just go to Back To The 50's next summer, and talk to some of the owners. The people who look like they built the car, not the ones who are "checkbook hotrodders". You'll ask dumb questions and get stupid answers most of the time, but you'll learn a lot too. That show is one of the few things that I miss about living out there.








Edit- don't know why the link won't show up as a link, so Google it.


_Modified by CasaDelShawn at 12:39 PM 12-26-2007_


----------



## scirocgvnr (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

Ok! LMFAO, Shawn! 
I am happy to see I am not the only one feeling sorry for Reject cars!
I have a set of new cocoa mats for this somewhere in the basement GPR dumpster retrievel years ago!


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (scirocgvnr)*

Coco/sisal mats are on my list, too. We'll get together in the spring, and I'll grab them from you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## toeoutperformance.com (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Audi Fox questions. Correct forum? (CasaDelShawn)*

Shawn--I love it!!! My neighbor Fritz's dad Hans had a black Fox sedan like this. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Audi Fox questions. Correct forum? (toeoutperformance.com)*

gpr reunion thread.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Audi Fox questions. Correct forum? (bulldog2.G)*








We'd just have to get Dave, Jim, the accounting guy, and the squirrels that used to work in the warehouse together. 
Speaking of which, what was the name of the guy that worked in the warehouse that had the White Rabbit? Last I heard, he was living in Atascadero, and it's been driving me nuts trying to remember his name. Any ideas?


----------



## toeoutperformance.com (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Audi Fox questions. Correct forum? (CasaDelShawn)*

Hmmm, white rabbit? I'm drawing a blank. There is Mac (Sciroccos, yellow Rabbit), Derek (Sciroccos), Ben (white MkIV, white Champagne ed. Scirocco). Were they any of them?


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Audi Fox questions. Correct forum? (toeoutperformance.com)*

Got some new photos courtesy of 2mAn and Tomandante. Thanks, guys!


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Audi Fox questions. Correct forum? (CasaDelShawn)*

Jason was the most recent cool cat to work there, but he ran a wrx, I thought...
Pics are nice....your phone didn't do it justice!


----------



## scirocgvnr (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Audi Fox questions. Correct forum? (CasaDelShawn)*

wach yew tawking abowt willis? I no workie in dee warehouse
Shawn nobody got it! duuh de dee








Michael Reisenwitz aka the accountant is now a Philly slum lord 

_Modified by scirocgvnr at 8:42 AM 1-2-2008_


_Modified by scirocgvnr at 8:46 AM 1-2-2008_


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Audi Fox questions. Correct forum? (scirocgvnr)*

Oh snap! I forgot about that one.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Audi Fox questions. Correct forum? (CasaDelShawn)*

Doty is the guy I was thinking of. Any trace of him?
OK, back to the Fox.
Car has run hot since I got it. I've got a new t'stat, fan switch, and radiator cap coming, and flushed the coolant and replaced with water already. Hoping those bring temps down, as that will probably help it pass smog. On the up side, I've gotten a working EGR valve from a Rabbit ($free), and will be installing that this weekend; I hope that will get me smogged.
Can these cars have a vacuum-ectomy? There seem to be a lot of vacuum lines that don't do anything but feed a vacuum system.







The car doesn't have A/C or any other vacuum-driven accessories. It does have vacuum advance on the dizzy, so I'll need something pre-throttle body for that, and of course, for the power brakes. Were any EGR systems controlled electronically, instead of by vacuum from a switch?


----------



## scirocgvnr (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Audi Fox questions. Correct forum? (CasaDelShawn)*

Joe or Mack?
All vacuum operated back then! I had the same set up on my 77 Rabbit ..you can get rid of them .. but may not pass the visual


----------



## toeoutperformance.com (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Audi Fox questions. Correct forum? (CasaDelShawn)*

The last I heard is that Mack is out of the VW scene and into 4x4's, dunno for sure. 
Yep, what Nathan said...


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Audi Fox questions. Correct forum? (scirocgvnr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *me* »_1:04 PM 1-17-2008


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocgvnr* »_1:10 PM 1-17-2008


_Quote, originally posted by *toeoutperformance.com* »_1:16 PM 1-17-2008

Stalkers? Walrus Truckstop Fudgesicle?

















_Quote, originally posted by *scirocgvnr* »_All vacuum operated back then! I had the same set up on my 77 Rabbit ..you can get rid of them .. but may not pass the visual









My smog guy is kinda easy on stuff like that, so maybe I can squeak it by this time.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: Audi Fox questions. Correct forum? (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_
Can these cars have a vacuum-ectomy? 

my gti, 2 vac lines, one to the brake booster and one to the dizzy.
and my '79, pretty much the same thing but i kept some of the smog equipment.
if your ready for it next time im over there, ill give you a hand http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-j


----------



## bulldog2.G (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Audi Fox questions. Correct forum? (Muffler Bearing)*

anything new?


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Audi Fox questions. Correct forum? (bulldog2.G)*

Yes and no. I've got an OEM shift knob coming, and I found a new set of rear shocks, but nothing new _on_ the car yet. Just driving it.


----------



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

where did you get the rear shocks from?


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (joevwfox)*

Found a set of Beck-Arnley "heavy duty" on Ebay; I'm probably just going to use them as a template and send all of the measurements to Bilstein and Koni to see what they've got to match.
BTW, if any Audi Fox folks need a shift boot, the "leatherette" one from a MkII Golf/Jetta fits nicely with very little modification. I love it when my local parts shop lets me browse their shelf and test-fit stuff...








I'm test-fitting a steering damper (from another vehicle, since the ones for Fox/Dasher are NLA) this weekend and I'll post results and part numbers if it works.


----------



## vedipus (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

Aftermarket dampers pop up on Ebay pretty frequently. I bought one a few months ago that way.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (vedipus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vedipus* »_Aftermarket dampers pop up on Ebay pretty frequently. I bought one a few months ago that way. 


Hm, I hadn't seen one. Maybe I'll keep my eyes more open. I'm one of those guys, though, who would rather find something that will work that's more readily available. Granted, a dead steering damper isn't one of those "OMGWTFBBQ-my car is gonna die!!" parts, but it's nice to be able to grab what I need off the shelf, knowhutimean?


----------



## vedipus (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

Got it.
I wouldn't think many cars have been equipped with steering dampers in the last 20 years considering the proliferation of power steering. I'd suspect most any damper is going to be for a really old car.
If you search Ebay, be sure to check Dasher and Fox. For some reason, interchangeable parts don't always end up on both lists. Also, the Ebay Stores listings have a lot. Normally if you do a search for "Audi Fox" on Ebay you will get 45 auctions, but if you search the same term under Ebay stores you will get close to 400. Of course, you may already know this...


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (vedipus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vedipus* »_I wouldn't think many cars have been equipped with steering dampers in the last 20 years considering the proliferation of power steering. I'd suspect most any damper is going to be for a really old car.

"car"









_Quote, originally posted by *vedipus* »_Of course, you may already know this...

Yup. I always have Vagcat, Altrom, and Vortex open when browsing Ebay. Makes it much easier to x-ref stuff.


----------



## vedipus (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

Ok, you actually know more than me. I haven't heard of Vagcat or Altrom before. Fill me in please.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (vedipus)*

I doubt I know "more", probably just different. I sold car parts for a living for a long time, so I tend to remember vendor's websites.
Vagcat is similar to ETKA, albeit much more limited. You'll have to register to get access to the parts breakdowns, but I don't see any more spam from their site than from any other. Good illustrations, but doesn't show superseded part numbers and has lots of holes where stuff is NLA.
Altrom is an aftermarket supplier to NAPA, and sometimes has things listed that some other sites don't.
Also, any company that buys from Worldpac (like GPR) will have a fairly comprehensive online catalog.
Between those three, I can usually find what I need, or something that will work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Audi Fox questions. Correct forum? (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_Got some new photos courtesy of 2mAn and Tomandante. Thanks, guys!

















 
you lucky SOB. nice find http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now turbo that thing


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Audi Fox questions. Correct forum? (B.P.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B.P.* »_ 
you lucky SOB. nice find http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now turbo that thing
















Wouldn't that be interesting? 
Nah, this will be my first true restoration project. Any mods will be invisible to the naked eye. No lowering, no turbo, no nothing that can be seen.
Also, forgot to mention another source for OEM/good aftermarket parts: IMC. If you go through somebody like ToeOut Performance, they have access to tons of stuff that you might not be able to find anywhere else.


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Audi Fox questions. Correct forum? (CasaDelShawn)*

yes, indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3087286 
and i will soon know exactly how much fun, once my buddy gets home and we finish his


----------



## vedipus (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_I doubt I know "more", probably just different. I sold car parts for a living for a long time, so I tend to remember vendor's websites.
Vagcat is similar to ETKA, albeit much more limited. You'll have to register to get access to the parts breakdowns, but I don't see any more spam from their site than from any other. Good illustrations, but doesn't show superseded part numbers and has lots of holes where stuff is NLA.
Altrom is an aftermarket supplier to NAPA, and sometimes has things listed that some other sites don't.
Also, any company that buys from Worldpac (like GPR) will have a fairly comprehensive online catalog.
Between those three, I can usually find what I need, or something that will work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks! I'll take a look at those sometime soon when I have a little more time.
I think I might need to find an old microfiche reader so I can figure out the NLA part numbers that have been erased in ETKA. Pretty hard to locate NOS stuff without a number.


----------



## toeoutperformance.com (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Audi Fox questions. Correct forum? (CasaDelShawn)*

Shawn, my Instant Messaging isn't working anymore this morning for some reason. Call or email me 1.866.986.3688


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (vedipus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vedipus* »_I think I might need to find an old microfiche reader so I can figure out the NLA part numbers that have been erased in ETKA. Pretty hard to locate NOS stuff without a number.


And the PITA about VAG 'fiche is that it uses the "jumbo" (9"x7") format, so you can't just grab any old reader. I'm thinking of having all of mine converted to .pdf and put on a DVD.


----------



## vedipus (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

I'll pay for that if you do it.


----------



## B.P. (May 26, 2007)

*Re: (vedipus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vedipus* »_I'll pay for that if you do it.









Vedipus, you have a 74 fox, any thread on that thing???


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (vedipus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vedipus* »_I'll pay for that if you do it.

I'll look into it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I actually got some work done on my car today. Changed the coolant, fan switch, water pump and thermostat. Put a fresh water neck gasket in and flushed the old coolant out of the block and head while I was at it. 
Fixed the recalcitrant turn signal. 
"Rebuilt" the horns (took apart, cleaned inside, removed overspray from outside, replaced the fuse); I now have horns again! Perfect for those [email protected]#$ers who don't see me coming... 
Cooling system really needed the work. It had been running near the red section of the coolant temp gauge; now sits just in the middle, where it should be. My "radiator duct" panels are trashed. Are they just as important in these cars as they are in the early 4000s? I can remember several people saying that the 4K would never cool correctly without them. I suppose I'll have the fabricator I work with bend up some tin if it's really necessary.
I pulled the speedo, and found the cause of the malfunctioning odometer problem; the infamous "split gear". Tried to use CA, but as soon as I put it back on its shaft, it split again. Any suggestions?


----------



## vedipus (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (B.P.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B.P.* »_
Vedipus, you have a 74 fox, any thread on that thing???

No threads on it. Kind of funny because I've been on B1-platform forums for many years. I finally buy my 1st B1 since 1993 and I really haven't written anything about it. When I finally bond with the car by cursing profusely at it while making repairs or while going on a road-trip I'll have more to talk about. For now, I'm not spending any time with the car. It's 2000 miles from Dallas.
pic taken by the previous owner:


----------



## vedipus (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_
My "radiator duct" panels are trashed. Are they just as important in these cars as they are in the early 4000s? I can remember several people saying that the 4K would never cool correctly without them. I suppose I'll have the fabricator I work with bend up some tin if it's really necessary.

I would recommend replacing any damaged or missing radiator ducts. Lots of people with B1s run without them, but if the car experiences high ambient temperatures or high loads such as climbing long grades, overheating is a possibility. 1.5 liter Dasher diesels are the worst B1s in this regard. 
So, you might get away without the ducts, but if you want the car ready to take on all types of temperatures and driving - fix them.


----------



## vedipus (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (vedipus)*

I've noticed several new folks on Dasher Owners Group over the last few days. You may want to check and see if you passed the gatekeeper. Try registering again if you need to.
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (vedipus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vedipus* »_I've noticed several new folks on Dasher Owners Group over the last few days. You may want to check and see if you passed the gatekeeper. Try registering again if you need to.
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

I got "declined". Sheesh.
I talked to my fabricator this afternoon, shouldn't be a problem to bend up some sheet aluminum (thin stuff, .060"-ish) to make some ducting.
Your car is beautiful! What color is that?


----------



## vedipus (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

You got declined? WTF? Time for your alter-ego to register. Joe from Oregon (with the gray Fox) managed to get registered.
The previous owner gave my Fox a repaint. Does wonders for how you feel about a car. Color is called Sahara Beige.
Thanks for the props. At this point I can only take credit for writing the check. I'm living all over the country so I don't get to play with it.


----------



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (vedipus)*

Yeah Casa...try again, I signed up for that account around 3 months ago or more! Why would they decline you? I dont understand.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (joevwfox)*

Tried to register on DOG again last night; they said my username was already being used... Walrus Truckstop Fudgesicle?
Whatever. 
Sahara Beige looks great on the Fox! I've never been a big fan of that color, but your car pulls it off nicely. Joe, what color is yours, Miami?


----------



## vedipus (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

That's a great name! It may have been too long however. Just a guess. If it comes down to it, try registering with a new name from a different email account.
The Sahara Beige is much nicer than the Mexico Beige / Colorado Beige / Dakota Beige on the Dashers. The Dasher color is kind of yellowy - I don't like it.
The only Miami color I've heard of is Miami Blue, which was the robin's egg blue most famously applied to circa '77 Rabbits, although it was also found on Dashers.
I can't remember ever seeing a Fox the same color as Joe's. It's almost the Audi TT color that everybody loved 9 years ago.



_Modified by vedipus at 4:30 PM 2-27-2008_


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (vedipus)*

No, I just meant "WTF" in general to them "declining" my application. Although, that does give me a great idea for a screen name...








Hmm, I thought I saw an option for Miamiblau for the 80 in a German brochure I have, I'll have to check again.


----------



## vedipus (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

I realized before that your name stood for WTF, but I also figured you tried to use it because you were a little frustrated.








You very well could have seen Miami Blue in '80. I was only saying that '77 was the big year for that color. My dad had a '78 4-dr Rabbit C diesel that was Miami Blue. I think it may have been on the Fox in '75, maybe other years. Unfortunately Audi brochures from that time period don't list color choices in the back.


----------



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

ha ha, to be honest Im not sure what they called it.... Im stickin with -Hell Blau- or light blue


----------



## DeutschlandLover (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_...Sahara Beige looks great...

I never thought I would hear that from you...








BTW, Marathonblau debuted on the Marathon Beetle in '72, to commemorate the Beetle surpassing the Model T as the most produced car in the world.
http://www.sebeetles.com/marathon.htm
In the States it was known as a "Baja Champion"


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (DeutschlandLover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeutschlandLover* »_
I never thought I would hear that from you...









Meh, on the right car...

_Quote, originally posted by *DeutschlandLover* »_Marathon Beetle info

Well, aren't we Mr Knowitall...








Thanks for that info, I'll add it to the stash.


----------



## tolusina (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

'75, maybe '76 Foxes had a switch on the CIS sensor plate that had to activate, sending a 'yup, engine's got air flow' signal to the fuel pump relay for the relay to operate past cranking. You might want to update that function a bit. 
Seems one or more CIS Audis of that era also needed an operating charging system input (terminal 61, exciter, idiot light circuit) for the fuel pump relay to continue operating. I think the logic was that if an alternator belt failed, the coolant pump would no longer turn, this 'feature' was to prevent overheat. Fairly thoughtful as far as it went. The downside was the eventuality of cars quitting like a stone in traffic just for a belt failure, that was determined not so brilliant.

Audi Foxes used brake pad wear sensors that VW Dashers didn't, otherwise Dashers pads fit perfect.

A1 and B1 brake calipers of that era turned awful with age, caliper slides wore to the point calipers operated on an angle, the angular travel added pedal travel and ate pedal firmness.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (tolusina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tolusina* »_'75, maybe '76 Foxes had a switch on the CIS sensor plate that had to activate, sending a 'yup, engine's got air flow' signal to the fuel pump relay for the relay to operate past cranking. You might want to update that function a bit. 
Seems one or more CIS Audis of that era also needed an operating charging system input (terminal 61, exciter, idiot light circuit) for the fuel pump relay to continue operating. I think the logic was that if an alternator belt failed, the coolant pump would no longer turn, this 'feature' was to prevent overheat. Fairly thoughtful as far as it went. The downside was the eventuality of cars quitting like a stone in traffic just for a belt failure, that was determined not so brilliant.








I can just see me pushing this thing out of traffic on 880. I'll look into that.

_Quote, originally posted by *tolusina* »_Audi Foxes used brake pad wear sensors that VW Dashers didn't, otherwise Dashers pads fit perfect.

A1 and B1 brake calipers of that era turned awful with age, caliper slides wore to the point calipers operated on an angle, the angular travel added pedal travel and ate pedal firmness.

I've got some Rabbit GTI K-H calipers and rotors to go on whenever I get off my lazy behind and get to it.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

Duh, forgot to update some other stuff.
I installed the Beck/Arnley rear shocks that I got from Ebay; the old ones felt pretty good in my hands, but my hands are not a shock dyno, so I went ahead and replaced them. Cleaned and greased what I could, took a bunch of grime out from under the car.
I also had a chance to install my Blaupunkt AM/FM 8-track a few weeks ago. The radio works very well, but the tape deck is kinda hosed. I'll have to take it apart and see what's going on at some point. I changed the speaker grills from the '80s Pioneer non-correct looking from a pair from a '75-'76 Volvo. Not 100% accurate, but they're period correct and in good shape.
Finally got it smogged! Tim Tomas is freaking amazing. The car runs great and does everything a little bit better. Now I have current registration and got the title in the mail today. w00t.
The Type 2 steering damper I tried wasn't the right thing. The ends were correct, but the stroke was about 5" too short. I've got a damper for a different car on order, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*

As much as I hate to admit it, a _VW Fox_ steering damper fits. Sheesh. Big help, though.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_As much as I hate to admit it, a _VW Fox_ steering damper fits. Sheesh. Big help, though.

What's wrong with admitting that?








The B1 Dampner number superceded to the VW Fox part number. They are identical.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
What's wrong with admitting that?









Nothing, just being ornery.









_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_The B1 Damper number superceded to the VW Fox part number. They are identical.

Wish my parts guy would have told me that. Would have saved a lot of time.


----------



## joevwfox (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey sounds like your makin some solid progress on the car!! We should probably see some pics... you know for refrence


----------

